# Current quartets similar to Kronos?



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

I just recently discovered the Kronos quartet and I really like how they do a lot of collaborations with composers and things of that nature. If anyone on here happens to know of any similar groups, especially quartets, then I would be much obliged. 
Thanks.


----------



## Guest

There are a lot of string quartets that collaborate with composers. The Arditti is surely the premiere in that regard.

But there's the aptly named Composer's Quartet (no longer together), the FLUX Quartet, the Concord String quartet (no longer together), the Pacifica Quartet (who have just recorded the Carter quartets), the Minguet Quartet, the Berner String Quartet.

Just about any quartet who plays the music of living or recently deceased composers is going to be working (or have worked) very closely with composers.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Brodsky Quartet, Smith Quartet.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

thanks guys, ill check em out.


----------



## Zasranec

As far as contemporary music goes and unusual instrumentation, I would suggest Brooklyn Rider.

http://www.wqxr.org/articles/wqxr-features/2009/apr/30/brooklyn_rider/

Also listen here: http://www.wnyc.org/shows/soundcheck/2010/jul/09/brooklyn-rider-live/


----------

